# Does anyone know what this piece of dinnerware is called



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Any help is appreciated


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sort of looks like a gravy boat to me.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Relish dish? Gravy tray? Or any condiments?
Endless possibilities.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Fish plate?


----------



## giltay (Nov 4, 2013)

Scalloped potatoes pan. or some sort of baked item.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Sauce dish?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It is kind of a long ramikin. Almost anything could be served in it, or a single serving. Many restaurants use this shape
to serve dinners in.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like a serving bowl to me. Looks too big to be a gravy bowl in the picture.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Serving dish.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Welsh Rarebit ramekin. The handles are for carrying it without spilling.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

surely it;s a vegetable serving dish


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Fish plate?


To the best of my knowledge it is for an individual serving of fish as a course at a sit down dinner. It is kept in the kitchen until the course is serve and removed before the next course arrives.


----------



## SenoraStein (Aug 29, 2016)

I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Asparagus Dish ?


----------



## robertac1004 (Mar 1, 2017)

Cassoulet, is it oven proof?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Vegetable dish (for serving from).


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoon rest I believe


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Many patterns of dinnerware have the manufacturer written on the bottom. 
Look up the name and pattern, look at the dishes available in that pattern... should give you a clue.
Even dinnerware that is no longer being made has a lot of info on the 'net....
I think it is too shallow for serving liquid like a sauce or gravy.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

PamiS said:


> Serving dish.


Agree. My mother had one that she used for serving asparagus spears; the dish shape mirrored it's contents.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

lsdlong said:


> Any help is appreciated


My mother in law used one like it for buns/bread. Not sure if that was the intended purpose though.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Rarebit or Au Gratin dish. (cheese dish)


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Whatever it's called it's a good shape for serving carrot and celery sticks.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I have one like that with my China, it's called a vegetable dish, for serving. You can serve whatever you choose from it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Any help is appreciated


I agree, it is a versatile dish that is used for anything, even a candy dish. Enjoy it.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

I have a very similar dish & it is an Au Gratin dish but you can use it for many things. I often use it as a serving dish. Yours is very pretty!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Ramekin is the correct name.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Au gratin , best I could find pics to match.

https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=au%20gratin%20dish


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

bone dish??


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Any help is appreciated


Is there only 1 in the set?
I would suggest it is a serving dish for asparagus or any long veg....
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

lsdlong said:


> Any help is appreciated


I have a half dozen of these. I use them for individual chicken parm or shrimp scampi servings. Mine are oven safe and one portion/person serving size. Look pretty on the table.

ETA as another mentioned. Any au gratin dish. Got mine at the Christmas Tree shop.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

it may be used for whatever you choose.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Au gratin dish. Ramekins are round without a handle of any kind.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

These were also used for individual servings of lasagna...


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

To guess its purpose, i would to know its size.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> I have one like that with my China, it's called a vegetable dish, for serving. You can serve whatever you choose from it.


I used to have one similar, we used for serving many different foods...very beautiful


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


I agree..au gratin dish.If you Google images..you can usually find what you are looking for.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, it is an au gratin bowl but since I don't have a butler's pantry for storing a million ridiculous individual dishes I use it for whatever I need it for.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, it is an au gratin bowl but since I don't have a butler's pantry for storing a million ridiculous individual dishes I use it for whatever I need it for.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's apparently an au gratin bowl. I have a couple in a French white pattern but only one of this pattern. It's a nice individual type serving size just never knew what it was called or technically used for. Love you guys.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Au gratin dish.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sort of looks like a gravy boat to me.


Definitely a gravy or sauce boat. It appears to be pointed at one end for pouring.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

How big is it? It looks like a Newberg dish, but without knowing the size it's hard to tell. Lobster Newberg was prepared and served in these dishes.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


Yes, it is Au Gratin!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Welsh Rarebit ramekin. The handles are for carrying it without spilling.


Since I served many Welsh Rarebit when I was a young waitress, I knew this correct but looked it up anyway. Dictionary says its a small dish for baking and serving an individual portion of food.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

sylviaelliott said:


> surely it;s a vegetable serving dish


Yes, my daughter has a couple of these, you can use them for anything really!


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

vegetable server or individual casserole dish, shepards pie, endless uses.


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I use mine for a can of cranberry sauce fits perfect in it. Also for serving pickles, olives and things like that. It was a gift and I think it held some sort of candy when I got it.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Tureen?


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

You could use it as a serving dish or a gratin dish. It probably has different names in different parts of the world.


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

Sauce boat.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


 :sm24:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with SenoraStein- au gratin!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Au gratin dish.


----------



## lizzy dripping (Apr 22, 2018)

looks like mine,its a tray to stand your gravy boat on to catch any drips


----------



## ArdentKnitter (Jan 15, 2017)

Dish for baking/serving something baked 'au gratin'. We use them here in Japan.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Serving dishes can be used for almost anything. Hard to tell what the size is but it would be great for serving asaragus, an au gratin dish, yorkshire pudding, mixed berries etc. . My point being is that this style of dish can be very versatile. Use it for what ever you wish!


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks to me like the plate which holds the gravy boat. I have one similar


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree with “au gratin”.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

I have several of these au gratin dishes and use them for everything from cranberry sauce to sliced or cooked veggies to single serving spaghetti or other pasta dishes. I have also used mine to put bacon slices or fried sausage in for breakfast and multiple other uses. Love mine and use them all the time as they don’t take up much table space.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

It's called a 'ravier' in french usually used in Europe. In english it's called the same: a ravier plate.


----------



## Dorcas Sawyer (Jan 8, 2014)

serving dish or cassolet


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you mean the use of the item or the make and design?


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

The photo is clear but I am unable to tell the size of the piece. Also is there is more than one in the set? If it is for individual servings, there should be one for every place setting. Example service for 6 would have 6 plates, 6 cups, 6 saucers, 6 cereal/salad bowls and perhaps 6 of whatever this is. My mom had a set dinnerware that, each place setting consisted of the aforementioned usual items and also what was known as a “bone dish” Bone dishes are used to hold discarded bones from fish at the dining table. They are largely antiques, rarely used by modern diners. They were as a rule crescent shaped to fit up against the dish so the bones could be scraped discretely into the dish. I am not suggesting that is what this is, only mentioning dining has changed over the years. 
We researched my Aunt’s antiques set and were astonished at its current value. 

All that being said, I would check to see if there is a manufactures mark on the bottom of the set. If it is a good quality dinnerware set there should be a mark on some if not all of the pieces. Many manufactures sell additional place settings or additional serving pieces. Such as soup tureens or serving bowls. If you locate that manufactures they should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I’d use it for serving vegetables..... not a clue what it’s called but know my Mom had a couple just like it. Used to be a very big deal to have different shaped dishes fir different foods, no idea why...???? it’s wide and not very deep, so I agree with robertac1004 and call it a Cassoulet.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I have always thought it a pickle dish or a bon bon dish for candy.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

My grandmother had a similar dish that she used to serve celery sticks filled with cheese and carrot sticks. You could use it for peas, small onions or the like. My mother's high rimmed soup plates for serving stews are now called spaghetti plates. You have a pretty set of dishes. Enjoy them.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I have some similar pieces of older Corningware with Pyrex lids. I believe they were for baking individual servings but I now use mine for left-overs, gravy, asparagus, and other long things -- there are just the two of us and we don't eat large servings anymore. "Cassoulet" sounds about right!


----------



## GrammaFlip (Dec 28, 2017)

AuGratin dish. (Scalloped potatoes, mac & cheese) small casserole dish


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

Gratin dish


----------



## AgeNoLimit (May 27, 2017)

It is called a serving boat. You can serve pickles, relish, cut lemons and limes, cold slaw, or what ever you care to. If you have a set you could prepare a side salad or a cooked vegetable using this plate to accompany a main dish. Also for cranberry sauce,


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

From my long past catering days, a ravier


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

It could be an entree dish. If you look up Poole Pottery online they might list it.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Relish dish


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

It is called an "agrautin dish" and the manufacturer an English maker called "portmerion", (or it could be a copy) however it looks like the real deal to me. I am not sure of the pattern name. 

The pattern also looks like "Evesham" from the English Royal Worcester collection. But my money would be on Portmerion.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Anything goes!


----------



## Grandma of Five (Mar 5, 2017)

I suggest you go to replacements.com They may be able to supply a pattern name.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

[I agree. However they come in a variety of sizes, from individual to family-sized .quote=SenoraStein]I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.[/quote]


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Pasta dish


----------



## jeanmarie515 (May 21, 2015)

Gratin dish. Google will give you lots of information about it, and recipes, too.


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

Whatever you want it to be.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Have been served vegetables in a restaurant in a dish like this.


----------



## Grandma V (Jul 1, 2016)

I think it is for serving bread slices or dinner rolls


----------



## whomeabby (Feb 8, 2014)

I use it for whole cranberry sauce at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Vegetable serving dish. Either hot or cold.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

According to the CharCrews website: https://www.charcrews.com/cartapp/servlet/search/charcrews?action=basicsearch&q=pillivuyt+sancerre 
it is called an oval eared dish. I have used mine for all kinds of things, but it would depend on the size. Mine I have used for creme brulee, individual gratin dish, veggies for two, baked pasta, etc. I suppose you are only limited by what oven temperature your particular dishes can handle.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Looks like a pickle/relish serving dish.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I also think it is an au gratin dish. I have a set which we use for baked side dishes.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Au Gratin dish


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think a relish dish, or for olives and pickles.


----------



## Margaret Trapp (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe it is a serving dish for asparagus.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Probably a relish tray. Use it for whatever you want.


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

I purchased one 58 years ago to start an open stock set of dishes and then it was termed a pickle dish.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I found this on the internet, but I never heard the name before. As many have suggested "au gratin" is probably as good as any name for it. Seems to have lots of names and uses!

"A cocotte is typically oval and a bit shallower, usually with some form of handle. Ramekins are used for things like creme brûlée. A cocotte would be used for individual servings of casseroles or au gratin dishes."


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

It looks like a one serving casserole dish or as one of our kp friends said a ramekin!


----------



## HornbyGal (Apr 10, 2018)

I would use it to prepare a single serving of something that needed to be baked in the oven. Then it can go right tothe table.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Looks like an any thing you want to put in it dish.....there are no rules(-


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

a "gratin"?


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is kind of a long ramikin. Almost anything could be served in it, or a single serving. Many restaurants use this shape
> to serve dinners in.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Google this internet site: Replacements, Ltd. I tried to copy and paste the link here but it wouldn't happen. They will be able to tell you the pattern, what the dish is for, and sell you other pieces if you want them. It's a fabulous place in the Piedmont of North Carolina. Replacement China Patterns, Flatware, and Crystal | Replacements, Ltd. Their website will give you a telephone number also.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, au gratin server.


----------



## aheffernan (Jul 30, 2014)

Could it be an au gratin dish?


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it is a gravy boat stand (catches the drips), but does it really mater? It is lovely tableware and could be used for serving anything.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Go to www.portmeirion.com They have found replacement pieces for my Spode and Botanical Garden collections, plus lost pieces of my silverware style. And, yes, they have also told me what the heck something was used for!


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

lsdlong said:


> Any help is appreciated


do u want the brand name or the name of the dish?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't really tell how large it is, but I would use it for pickles or relishes...it could be used as a candy or nut dish.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Depending on the size I'd call it a vegetable or relish dish.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

My first guess would be a gravy boat but looks too low to me, the gravy would come out when passed around the table.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

If there is a maker mark on the dish write to the company, with a picture, and ask them. Have you tried looking in catalogs, or at a store where they sell dishes.


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

Depending on the actual size, it could be an individual serving dish or a larger serving dish - but definitely a serving dish


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Not a gravy boat. Those have spouts and a handle. I would say ap veggie server or a cassoulet.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Gravy server with the saucer that goes with it to catch drips. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Individual vegetable dish - used for serving the vegetables for each person rather than putting them on the main plate. Often will contain a selection of different veg. BTW this should be in 'general chat' thread as it's not knitting/crochet related.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

The shape looks like the celery dish from my great grandmother’s china.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

Restaurants I have worked in call that shaped dish a 'boat'.
They are available in varied sizes, and materials- which determines what dish is served in them.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/497119674/vintage-small-oval-baking-dish-by-hall


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sort of looks like a gravy boat to me.


Not deep enough to be a gravy boat - gravy could easily spill when the dish is passed.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a gravy boat. More likely a gratin dish.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Veggie serving dish....or anything else that fits into it. NOT a gravy boat....there is no pouring spout or secure handles.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/497119674/vintage-small-oval-baking-dish-by-hall


Thank you, crafty__grandma56!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

au-gratin dish like for potatoes or creamed vegetables.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

That looks like Pfaltzgraff. They call it an Au Gratin dish.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


This is what I know it to be also.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


I think she has nailed it. They usually come in sets of 4.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

It's what I would call an asset which is for serving food in.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry spelling should read ashet


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

It's what I would call an ashet is for serving food in.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Just like Loistec said a Welsh Rarebit ramekin. Look it up, exactly the same. Thank you Loistec~


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I have some similar. They are vegetable serving dishes. I use them as vegetable dishes, put them onto the table with serving spoons for folks to help themselves. Happy dining! x


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> surely it;s a vegetable serving dish


That is my thought.


----------



## sisterlu (Jul 25, 2016)

It is definitely not a gravy boat. I have one exactly like it and we us it for small casseroles because it's oven-proof. It's too big for any individual type serving.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


I fully agree.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

RAVIER IS THE FRENCH NAME FOR A SMALL ELONGATED DISH TO SERVE OR BAKE INDIVIDUAL SERVINGS OF VARIOUS FOODS. THE APPROXIMATE PRONUNCIATION IN ENGLISH WOULD BE RHAVIER.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

serving dish


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

Gravy bowl has a handle, my guess would be for vegetables.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

It looks like the "stand" used under a gravy boat.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Very pretty, imo. Lol


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

I know the word in French... it is a "ravier"... you serve little veggies in it like radishes, sticks of cukes or tomatoes... etc... some also can go in oven and you can make small portions on pâtés or gratins


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

Such a pretty dish, but it looks kinda shallow for baking "au gratin".


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

cornslower said:


> Such a pretty dish, but it looks kinda shallow for baking "au gratin".


Au gratin dishes come in various sizes..


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

You can use it any way that pleases you, but it's a plate to put under the sauceboat, to prevent drips on the tablecloth, properly called a liner. Some china services have the liner attached.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Vegetable bowl


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> Asparagus Dish ?


That was my first thought. 
I use similar dishes for individual servings of just about anything. Straight out of the oven and onto the table


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

It looks like a bone dish to me.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

My family always called it a relish tray. They would serve anything from cranberry sauce to veggies in it. Nice to know it's real name.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI, I think this is an, "Anything you need it for dish". It's a great dish to have in your cupboard.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on the length and depth.........offhand, it is a relish tray - to hold pickles, etc. If the china is oven-safe, then it could be a ramekin - used to bake an au gratin dish, or anything else. 8" to 10", 1 1/2" high, and narrow...it's a relish tray. Bigger than that, it could be an individual ramekin. Bigger than THAT, it's a baking dish.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Is it china? Is there 1 for each place setting? Is it heatproof? It looks like something you might put onions, pickles, olives, a can of cranberry sauce, some sort of sauce. "condiment" type things


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's basically a serving dish. Simple to use for anything you wish.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Au gratin server?


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

If the bottom of the dish says "Oven Proof", but if it doesn't you could use it as you please


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL It could also be used for "trash" bones, skewers, toothpicks, seafood stuff - all the things you don't want to eat. Maybe even a dessert with a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

au gratin, which means with a topping layer of cheese ... can also be used for escalloped potatoes ... the handles are because it goes in the oven. Think broccoli au gratin, potatoes au gratin.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's such a pretty dish that doesn't look like it could go into the oven, even to brown the topping.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

hmmmm maybe then the asparagus suggestion? you can try to look up the brand and pattern name via google, then go to the list of dinnerware ... I have done this for a plate I was selling on eBay and it was helpful to know what to call it. Sometimes the replacement companies have a whole list of each mfg and each pattern.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sort of looks like a gravy boat to me.


That was my 1st thought.


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

Sweet corn dish.?


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

Sweet corn dish.?


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I have this set and it is a relish dish or if you refer a pickle dish.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

i would call it a serving bowl. It is very pretty.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like an au gratin dish to me


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SenoraStein said:


> I believe it is an "au gratin" dish used to serve individual servings of casseroles.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

